# Transfer Portal should be public info



## oh canada (Dec 7, 2022)

Why do only NCAA coaches get access to this info? Should be public. Anyone have access?


----------



## crush (Dec 7, 2022)

Is football public? I can't keep up. ND coach told QB Pyne that he's bringing in a stud QB next year as a transfer. Pyne went public to say goodbye. USC is now the Transfer Kings from what I hear. What a mess, moo! Looks like you only have one year to live up to the hype or watch a transfer leave. My buddies dd used the portal to escape some crap and is thankful it was private because.


----------



## Carlsbad7 (Dec 7, 2022)

oh canada said:


> Why do only NCAA coaches get access to this info? Should be public. Anyone have access?


Just another part of the college "scholarship" scam for athletes. In this iteration they're being traded back and forth like cattle.

If colleges paid players the transfer portal would be open + agents would represent players + negotiate moves.


----------



## oh canada (Dec 7, 2022)

Carlsbad7 said:


> Just another part of the college "scholarship" scam for athletes. In this iteration they're being traded back and forth like cattle.
> 
> If colleges paid players the transfer portal would be open + agents would represent players + negotiate moves.


Right. College coaches get to see everyone who has put themselves into the portal. Idk even if players in the portal can see who else is in the portal - i don't think they can?  Everyone should be on equal footing for this. What are the transfer portal dates for m/w soccer? I think it's 45 days from mid November and another 15 days in beginning of May for 60 days total.

Someone with access should blast it public. Once a player goes into the portal, they're not staying at their current school, so not sure why they would care about keeping it private.

You hear about football players transferring bc they want everyone to know they're looking.


----------



## socalkdg (Dec 7, 2022)

In exchange players get the following:

Under the new rules, a school that awards a scholarship to a transfer athlete must provide the scholarship for the rest of the student's five-year eligibility or until the student completes the requirements for their bachelor's degree.


----------



## kickingandscreaming (Dec 7, 2022)

oh canada said:


> Once a player goes into the portal, they're not staying at their current school, so not sure why they would care about keeping it private.


Is this correct? I don't follow it closely, but I thought I remembered hearing about at least one case where an athlete entered the portal but stayed at their original school.


----------



## oh canada (Dec 7, 2022)

kickingandscreaming said:


> Is this correct? I don't follow it closely, but I thought I remembered hearing about at least one case where an athlete entered the portal but stayed at their original school.


well, they CAN stay, of course. But, the coach knows you entered the portal. ie - you want to leave her team and school. So, if you stay after entering the portal, you ain't playing and you ain't keeping that big (or little) scholarship. So I don't see why anyone would stay even though they could.


----------



## Rockinchair (Dec 7, 2022)

using football as the barometer, most football coaches have a policy that if you enter the portal, then you aren't a part of the team anymore and your scholarship is a thing of the past.  Sure you can stay and pursue your degree at that school, as a regular student and on your own dime.  Academic scholarships usually are available to those that qualify, but generally speaking they aren't as financially beneficial as the scholarships available to students applying straight out of high school.  

There have been isolated situations where players have entered the portal and then were welcomed back to the team and they kept their scholarship, but those are the exceptions of course...the 4th or 5th string WR won't have that option to return in 99.99% of cases

we've all heard/read the stats, 40-50% of the SAs in the portal never make it to another school...haven't seen the stats where those that didn't move on to play ultimately ended up - as in did they stay at the same school or enroll elsewhere/move on with life/etc

would imagine most soccer programs are similar, we just don't hear about it...and transferring up a level is probably just as rare as staying with your original program

here's an article about the new transfer windows and what was discussed above about the new school having to commit to providing the scholarship for the rest of the SA's eligibility.









						Division I board adopts changes to transfer rules - NCAA.org
					

Student-athletes who transfer will be guaranteed their financial aid at their next school through graduation, the Division I Board of Directors decided Wednesday.




					www.ncaa.org
				





and this site has more info than you probably would ever want...includes flowcharts of the different processes









						Want to Transfer?
					

Want to Transfer?




					www.ncaa.org


----------



## Rockinchair (Dec 7, 2022)

to address the OP comment/question....there are members of the media that claim to have access to it, but like netflix, they are using someone else's credentials to log in.  NCAA came out and said they were going to be monitoring access but haven't heard of anyone getting "caught"

about the only way to get an idea of who is in there would to be have a coach or admin to look it up


----------



## crush (Dec 8, 2022)

oh canada said:


> well, they CAN stay, of course. But, the coach knows you entered the portal. ie - you want to leave her team and school. So, if you stay after entering the portal, you ain't playing and you ain't keeping that big (or little) scholarship. *So I don't see why anyone would stay even though they could.*


I see a player staying if a new coach comes in and wants the player to stay & play.


----------



## Soccer43 (Dec 8, 2022)

if you enter the transfer portal you are basically off the current team and the coach takes your scholarship.  You don’t even have access to the weight room or other athletic facilities, you are like a refugee.  Have never heard of any player being welcomed back with open arms if no new home is found.  It is a huge gamble for the athlete when you look at the stats of those in the portal.   The school provides no protection other than you are certainly still a student at the school and can stay there as a non athlete and finish your education


----------



## SurFutbol (Dec 8, 2022)

oh canada said:


> well, they CAN stay, of course. But, the coach knows you entered the portal. ie - you want to leave her team and school. So, if you stay after entering the portal, you ain't playing and you ain't keeping that big (or little) scholarship. So I don't see why anyone would stay even though they could.


Only about half of student athletes who enter the transfer portal end up leaving.  Obviously some stay because of a coaching change, but a large percentage stay and keep playing for the same coach.  Many student athletes who are not on scholarship but believe they can get one elsewhere enter for that reason, but it doesn't work out so they stay.  Many have significant financial hardship that causes them to at least consider a transfer, but financial aid ends up working out.  Many who aren't getting playing time and/or decide to focus on an academic field that is stronger at another school or just want to go somewhere they will play, but they end up not having a better opportunity. Some leave because they're just too good to keep playing where they are.

I know a number of student athletes who entered the portal, maintained a good relationship with the coach and ultimately stayed.  They didn't lose a scholarship or get banned from the gym.  Most coaches understand and support what is best for a student athlete regardless of how many people here think everyone involved in soccer must be adversarial to their child's interests. Just because things aren't going as well as a player hoped, or circumstances changed, it does not mean the situation needs to be hostile. Typically, it is only players who enter the portal because they're hostile with the coach and burned that bridge or are definitely heading out because they're clearly too good to stay who are shown the door when they enter the portal.  But, because those few people are the only ones we hear about in the media, people tend to think that is how it is for everyone.


----------



## MacDre (Dec 8, 2022)

SurFutbol said:


> Only about half of student athletes who enter the transfer portal end up leaving.  Obviously some stay because of a coaching change, but a large percentage stay and keep playing for the same coach.  Many student athletes who are not on scholarship but believe they can get one elsewhere enter for that reason, but it doesn't work out so they stay.  Many have significant financial hardship that causes them to at least consider a transfer, but financial aid ends up working out.  Many who aren't getting playing time and/or decide to focus on an academic field that is stronger at another school or just want to go somewhere they will play, but they end up not having a better opportunity. Some leave because they're just too good to keep playing where they are.
> 
> I know a number of student athletes who entered the portal, maintained a good relationship with the coach and ultimately stayed.  They didn't lose a scholarship or get banned from the gym.  Most coaches understand and support what is best for a student athlete regardless of how many people here think everyone involved in soccer must be adversarial to their child's interests. Just because things aren't going as well as a player hoped, or circumstances changed, it does not mean the situation needs to be hostile. Typically, it is only players who enter the portal because they're hostile with the coach and burned that bridge or are definitely heading out because they're clearly too good to stay who are shown the door when they enter the portal.  But, because those few people are the only ones we hear about in the media, people tend to think that is how it is for everyone.


I say more transparency so folks don’t have to speculate.


----------



## oh canada (Dec 8, 2022)

SurFutbol said:


> Only about half of student athletes who enter the transfer portal end up leaving.  Obviously some stay because of a coaching change, but a large percentage stay and keep playing for the same coach.  Many student athletes who are not on scholarship but believe they can get one elsewhere enter for that reason, but it doesn't work out so they stay.  Many have significant financial hardship that causes them to at least consider a transfer, but financial aid ends up working out.  Many who aren't getting playing time and/or decide to focus on an academic field that is stronger at another school or just want to go somewhere they will play, but they end up not having a better opportunity. Some leave because they're just too good to keep playing where they are.
> 
> I know a number of student athletes who entered the portal, maintained a good relationship with the coach and ultimately stayed.  They didn't lose a scholarship or get banned from the gym.  Most coaches understand and support what is best for a student athlete regardless of how many people here think everyone involved in soccer must be adversarial to their child's interests. Just because things aren't going as well as a player hoped, or circumstances changed, it does not mean the situation needs to be hostile. Typically, it is only players who enter the portal because they're hostile with the coach and burned that bridge or are definitely heading out because they're clearly too good to stay who are shown the door when they enter the portal.  But, because those few people are the only ones we hear about in the media, people tend to think that is how it is for everyone.


Someone on this board MUST have access to the portal. Wouldn't it be great to have info posted here (leave off the player names) re numbers in the mens and womens portal, and the schools they are at? Seems to me like could id coaches who have a lot of unhappy players and maybe that's why kept private. After all the recent headlines re abusive coaches, making the info public would be one way to give players more control and ability to be heard.


----------



## dk_b (Dec 8, 2022)

Not all the information on this thread is accurate - or at least applicable beyond specific anecdote.

Not sure why the portal should be public b/c not sure why there is a public interest in who is in the portal. I do think there should be some way for players to make inquiries and that the two limited windows are great for the schools but not so great for the athletes. Making a move is not a simple endeavor - it's disruptive in every way to the student's life.

All that said, the players CAN make it public when they enter - that often happens in football and basketball though I don't recall seeing that in soccer or any other sport.


----------



## MacDre (Dec 8, 2022)

dk_b said:


> Not all the information on this thread is accurate - or at least applicable beyond specific anecdote.
> 
> Not sure why the portal should be public b/c not sure why there is a public interest in who is in the portal. I do think there should be some way for players to make inquiries and that the two limited windows are great for the schools but not so great for the athletes. Making a move is not a simple endeavor - it's disruptive in every way to the student's life.
> 
> All that said, the players CAN make it public when they enter - that often happens in football and basketball though I don't recall seeing that in soccer or any other sport.


I think the information could be useful for students and families in evaluating what programs to attend.  If my kid was considering a program with a high transfer rate, I would want to explore why so many are unhappy with the program before sending my kid there.


----------



## Rockinchair (Dec 8, 2022)

here's a pretty decent list of D1 transfers from the last cycle...would like to see a D2 list









						2022 Women's DI Transfer Tracker | College Soccer
					

Keep pace with all of the transfers in women's college soccer as the offseason chugs along.




					www.topdrawersoccer.com


----------



## Rockinchair (Dec 8, 2022)

taken from the NCAA website at the link below...allows you to filter by year and sport (if you select a sport you have to deselect "All")









						Transfer Portal Data: Division I Student-Athlete Transfer Trends
					

Transfer Portal Data: Division I Student-Athlete Transfer Trends




					www.ncaa.org


----------



## Kicker4Life (Dec 8, 2022)

MacDre said:


> I think the information could be useful for students and families in evaluating what programs to attend.  If my kid was considering a program with a high transfer rate, I would want to explore why so many are unhappy with the program before sending my kid there.


Good point, but Transfer Rate information can be found.

However I don’t see any advantage to making the Portal information public to anyone other than curious/nosey people.


----------



## MacDre (Dec 8, 2022)

Kicker4Life said:


> Good point, but Transfer Rate information can be found.
> 
> However I don’t see any advantage to making the Portal information public to anyone other than curious/nosey people.


If it’s true that many in the Portal are unsuccessful in completing their transfers, I think the Transfer Rate information is lacking because it doesn’t consider those that want to transfer but can’t


----------



## Rockinchair (Dec 8, 2022)

MacDre said:


> If it’s true that many in the Portal are unsuccessful in completing their transfers, I think the Transfer Rate information is lacking because it doesn’t consider those that want to transfer but can’t


I'd view the 40% that enter the portal and don't transfer to all fall in the bucket of those that want(ed) to transfer but didn't/couldn't. 

Anyone that as the NCAA terms it "may have left their sport" aren't playing anymore because they didn't find a new school...forced retirement.

Wouldn't expect a sophomore to enter the transfer portal knowing that they have already decided to hang the cleats up...the fact they either didn't get offered by a new school or didn't approve of those offering made their mind up for them to not play anymore.  And wouldn't expect the number of players transferring to a NAIA school to be large enough to statistically make a dent.  

Other than showing which school they transferred to/from, a generalized breakdown of transfer rates by class would good to see


----------



## Carlsbad7 (Dec 8, 2022)

So imagine this scenario...

Say a player was offered a full ride scholarship but breaks their arm, leg, foot, etc. Freshman year. The coach tells that they're going to drop them from the team (so they can use the scholarship with a new player) if they dont make themselves available in the transfer portal. They go to the transfer portal and nobody picks them up because their arm leg foot etc are all broken.

What I'm highlighting is that all the power is in the Universities not the players + is easily subverted.


----------



## dk_b (Dec 8, 2022)

Carlsbad7 said:


> So imagine this scenario...
> 
> Say a player was offered a full ride scholarship but breaks their arm, leg, foot, etc. Freshman year. The coach tells that they're going to drop them from the team (so they can use the scholarship with a new player) if they dont make themselves available in the transfer portal. They go to the transfer portal and nobody picks them up because their arm leg foot etc are all broken.
> 
> What I'm highlighting is that all the power is in the Universities not the players + is easily subverted.


The power does lie mostly with the schools (there are some instances with some players where it might shift some but these are young people and they may STILL feel a coach/program holds their future in their hands).

At a P5 school, the school would need to honor the scholarship unless the player goes into the portal but they can make it uncomfortable (that is, they can’t drop the player from the team). Mid-majors . . . Someone else can chime in.


----------



## kickingandscreaming (Dec 8, 2022)

oh canada said:


> well, they CAN stay, of course. But, the coach knows you entered the portal. ie - you want to leave her team and school. So, if you stay after entering the portal, you ain't playing and you ain't keeping that big (or little) scholarship. So I don't see why anyone would stay even though they could.


I'm thinking a few may be deciding based on the graduate program they get into - especially now with the added year of eligibility. Those types of situations are more likely to be "acceptable" when the decision is to come back. I'm sure that's still the exception at this point.


----------



## socalkdg (Dec 9, 2022)

This is from Nov 17, info from well known recruiting service and they were given the info from coach.  No names.  The service helps new and transferring players.

Women's soccer
915 total in transfer portal
632 D1
240 grad students
224 D2
57 grad students
59 D3
18 grad students
11 have already withdrawn their request, 6 d1, 3 d2, 2 d3
5 matriculated, 4 d1, 1 d3
This is only kids who entered from 8/1/22 and on


----------



## oh canada (Dec 9, 2022)

socalkdg said:


> This is from Nov 17, info from well known recruiting service and they were given the info from coach.  No names.  The service helps new and transferring players.
> 
> Women's soccer
> 915 total in transfer portal
> ...


appreciate the info! obviously, though, without school names, it's not very helpful to current players. Anyone know if the players entering the portal can see who else is in the portal, after they enter the portal?


----------



## crush (Dec 9, 2022)

oh canada said:


> appreciate the info! obviously, though, without school names, it's not very helpful to current players. Anyone know if the players entering the portal can see who else is in the portal, after they enter the portal?


----------



## dk_b (Dec 9, 2022)

Carlsbad7 said:


> So imagine this scenario...
> 
> Say a player was offered a full ride scholarship but breaks their arm, leg, foot, etc. Freshman year. The coach tells that they're going to drop them from the team (so they can use the scholarship with a new player) if they dont make themselves available in the transfer portal. They go to the transfer portal and nobody picks them up because their arm leg foot etc are all broken.
> 
> What I'm highlighting is that all the power is in the Universities not the players + is easily subverted.


The power does lie mostly with the schools (there are some instances with some players where it might shift some but these are young people and they may STILL feel a coach/program holds their future in their hands).

At a P5 school, the school would need to honor the scholarship unless the player goes into the portal but they can make it uncomfortable (that is, they can’t drop the player from the team). Mid-majors . . . Someone else can chime in.


oh canada said:


> appreciate the info! obviously, though, without school names, it's not very helpful to current players. Anyone know if the players entering the portal can see who else is in the portal, after they enter the portal?


they cannot


----------



## gkrent (Dec 13, 2022)

Players wanting to attend graduate school that still have eligibility also need to enter the transfer portal.   don't ask me how I know this.


----------



## gkrent (Dec 14, 2022)

Rockinchair said:


> I'd view the 40% that enter the portal and don't transfer to all fall in the bucket of those that want(ed) to transfer but didn't/couldn't.


Some enter the portal but still have eligibility in question...my guess is that many find out that they are no longer eligible.


----------



## crush (Dec 14, 2022)

gkrent said:


> Players wanting to attend graduate school that still have eligibility also need to enter the transfer portal.   don't ask me how I know this.


Now I'm curious to know why you know this? Not trying to be nosey either.


----------

